# schmolke seat post, how are they perform?



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone has experience with schmolke carbon seat post, they are very light, but
are they any good, i heard that many pro use them???


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Do a search.*

Go to weight weenies and do a search.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/

I've had very good luck with my New Ultimate, 96 actual grams aluminum, that I purchased. You get get them from BTP in Germany. Shipped to the states mine ran less than $200 and took about two and half weeks.





Tony Shih said:


> Does anyone has experience with schmolke carbon seat post, they are very light, but
> are they any good, i heard that many pro use them???


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Go to weight weenies and do a search.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/
> 
> I've had very good luck with my New Ultimate, 96 actual grams aluminum, that I purchased. You get get them from BTP in Germany. Shipped to the states mine ran less than $200 and took about two and half weeks.


tks a lot, you have been helpful.
I use a selcorf currently 156 gram, light enough.. but i kinda prefer the carbon post for
a total look...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Go to weight weenies and do a search.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/
> 
> I've had very good luck with my New Ultimate, 96 actual grams aluminum, that I purchased. You get get them from BTP in Germany. Shipped to the states mine ran less than $200 and took about two and half weeks.


do you have a link to where you got that for 200$
prices i'm seaing are well over 200 euro


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*It looks like their site is down.*



Juanmoretime said:


> I purchased mine from Gypzybikz but they are no longer carrying it. You can ordered it for well less than 200 Euros from the manufacturer. www.b-t-p.de
> 
> Juan


The link is correct although by the time you try it their site may be back up.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Information.*



dfleck said:


> do you have a link to where you got that for 200$
> prices i'm seaing are well over 200 euro


I purchased mine from Gypzybikz but they are no longer carrying it. You can ordered it for well less than 200 Euros from the manufacturer. www.b-t-p.de

Juan


----------

